# Apache 2.0.43 & PHP 4.2.3 Problem ! DRINGEND !



## Sebastian (7. Oktober 2002)

Also hab den Apache 2.0.43 installiert ! Läuft einwandfrei, dann hab ich PHP 4.2.3 runtergeladen und entpackt !

Die Datei php.ini.dist in meinen Windows Ordner kopiert und in php.ini umbenannt, die beiden Einstellungen vorgenommen:

doc_root = D:\Webdesign\Websites

extension_dir = C:/Programme/Webserver/php4.2.3/extensions


So dann die php4ts.dll in meinen Windows/System32 order kopiert.
Und dann in der httpd.conf folgendendes hinzugefügt:

LoadModule php4_module C:/Programme/Webserver/php4.2.3/sapi/php4apache2.dll

AddType application/x-httpd-php .php 
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps 



Wollte dann den Apache wieder starten aber er startet nicht !!!

Was hab ich falsch gemacht ??? Hab übrigens Windows XP Prof.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

Sorry, sehe keinen Fehler in der beschreibenen Config... außer das du im Doc_Root "\" verwendest und im Extension_Dir "/" - glaub aber nicht das es daran liegt...

Andere Lösung (die 100%ig funktioniert  - installiere FoxServ - für ein WAMP imo mehr als ausreichend... 
FoxServ installiert dir den Apache 2, PHP 4.2.x, Perl, Python und MySQL... http://www.foxserv.net/portal.php 

Oder du schaust dir mal den PHP Configurator von AnalogX an. Vielleicht siehst du dann eher wo der Fehler liegt...
http://www.analogx.com/... 

Ich bin jedoch ziemlich sicher das es am Apache bzw der HTTPconf liegt...

Noch kurz ein Blick in meine HTTPconf

```
LoadModule php4_module C:\Webserver\php\sapi\php4apache2.dll
DirectoryIndex index.html index.html.var index.htm index.php index.php3
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3
```

bei mir läuft er  ziemlich problemlos...




CU  Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------

